# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Краски для волос без аммиака Matrix

## geogratin-gosbvr423

Краски для волос без аммиака Matrix для светлых и темных волос  Вы можете купить на сайте "Европрестиж" здесь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Кондиционирующий эффект сохраняется до 20 применений шампуня.

----------

